
Dortmund Bomb Suspect Attacked Soccer Team to Make $1M from Stock Drop - booleandilemma
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dortmund-bomb-suspect-bought-stock-options-on-soccer-attack-1492758515
======
throwaway_374
TLDR: took out a loan to amass a large put position then tried to plummet the
underlying stock price which gives him the right to sell once it's below the
strike.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/04/21/alleged-
borus...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/04/21/alleged-borussia-
dortmund-bomb-plot-straight-bond-movie/)

------
tradersam
Not much use if it's behind a paywall.

